# Spiel lässt sich nicht installieren



## DBGTKING (13. November 2010)

*Spiel lässt sich nicht installieren*

Hallo leute,habe folgendes problem.Sagte hey wollen wir mal nicht World in Conflict spielen,muss es aber erst installieren.Gesagt getan.Das Hauptspiel World in Conflict installierte es so weit alles in Ordnung,doch dann das entsetzt es wollte mir weis machen das ich das Addon schon installiert sei,war es aber nicht dachte oder ging davon aus es wäre insatlliert.Als ich das Spiel startete kam die Entäuschung es war nur das hauptspiel,auch war etwas anders als bei meinem 1.PC da war nix von Foum oder internet registrieren also sprich das menü kam nicht wie beim ertsen was sonst immer war.An Windows XP 32 bit liegts nicht,weil das Windows neu also sprich frisch installiert ist.Ob an der Hardware liegt weis ich nicht. Habe folgendes System ein unbekanntes Intel Mainboard also spich Intel Graifkkarte ist drinnen(ist defekt) ein Sparkle bzw pailet Amd Radeon HD 4670+ mit AGB DDR3 ,abreitsspeicher ein einfach seitige 2x 1 GB + 2x 256 MB Arbeitsspeicher,Prozessor ein Intel Xeon ist das die E2000 Reihe mit 2x2 Kernen,weis ich auch nicht.Also sprich es ist ne Workstation.Warum ich die nicht verkaufen will,ganz einfach weil ich es von ner Firma bekommen habe.Warum die Xeonons so Teuer sind Trotz 6-7 Jahre kann ich auch nicht verstehen. Bitte um euren Rat was kann ich noch machen. Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## AdeE (13. November 2010)

*AW: Spiel lässt sich nicht installieren*

Tag,

um was geht es hier jetzt genau? Dein Schreibstil ist echt unter aller Kanone.
Du möchtest ein Addon installieren, welches nicht installiert ist. Jedoch sagt er dir bei der Installation, das es bereits installiert ist? Habe ich das soweit richtig verstanden?
Was passiert, wenn du das Addon starten willst (von DVD)? Taucht beim Autostart auch "Spielen" auf, oder nur "Installieren"? War es bereits installiert?


----------



## DBGTKING (13. November 2010)

*AW: Spiel lässt sich nicht installieren*

Ja du hast es richtig verstanden,

nein es war noch nich installiert es hang sich ja auch bein hauptspiel schon fast der ganze Pc auf,anschliesend dachte ich der installiert das Addon sagte mir aber ob ich es deinstallieren wolle,dann musste ich die Installation abbrechen.Hätte ich das spiel wieder deinstallieren solle also auf ja.Igendwie will der nicht.Habe aber nur das Complett Paket.Auf meinem anderen ist alles droben.Wollte mit meinem Freund spielen doch wir finden uns irgendwie nicht,was ist blos mit dem spiel los.Auf dem ersten war das schon sehr supspect der meinte immer ich hätte ne neuere Version drauf dabei ist das aber die Version 1.0,was kann ich noch machen vielleicht weist du was ich noch machen könnte.
ja der sagt immer installieren,sobald ich drauf klicke,weis kein rat mehr.


----------



## kero81 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Spiel lässt sich nicht installieren*

Ich versteh kein Wort...


----------



## DBGTKING (13. November 2010)

*AW: Spiel lässt sich nicht installieren*



kero81 schrieb:


> Ich versteh kein Wort...


 
Damit es auch du verstehst.Eine Workstation ist wie ein Server Pc.Das habe ich alles dem zu verdanken und dem Billigem DVD Laufwerk.


Es ist einfach zu speziell darum kann mir keiner Helfen.Es erscheind beim Hauptspiel kein Menü es startet gleich sofort.Liegt es am Ram der hat dirkt zu Griff.Die haben 2er Timings.Und sollte ich auch Hypertrading ausschalten könnte das auch noch schuld sein.Der Prozessor war nämlich zu der Zeit wo Pentium D bzw Extrem noch aktuell waren.Könnte auch AGP das Problem sein oder ist das Addon ein Nvidia spiel?


----------



## AdeE (13. November 2010)

*AW: Spiel lässt sich nicht installieren*

Tag,

hast du das Spiel nach der Installation mal komplett und sauber von der Festplatte entfernt und dann neu installiert? 
Die Systemanforderungen erfüllst du aber schon? Lief das Spiel denn auf dem Rechner schon einmal?


----------



## DBGTKING (13. November 2010)

*AW: Spiel lässt sich nicht installieren*

Ich muss beides leider mit nein beantworten,es lief auf dem noch nie und ich habe es noch nicht deintstaliert,werde das aber noch machen und hoffen das es dann sich das Problem lösen lässt sollte es sich nicht ändern,das problem melde ich mich dann wieder weis also nicht ob ich es heute noch schreiben werde.Aufjedenfall teste ich es ausführlich.Habe ja zum Glück mehrere Strategie spiele die ich spielen kann,ist aber trotzdem ärgerlich.Sollte sich das dann bei der lan party zu dritt noch verschlimmern,wird mein ganzer Plan über den haufen geworfen.


----------



## Ascor (13. November 2010)

*AW: Spiel lässt sich nicht installieren*

Wie währ es denn mal mit Absätzen?
Ich würde dir gerne helfen aber der Text wirkt so komplett abgespult und ohne Pausen. Wirklich anstrengend sowas zu lesen.


----------



## DBGTKING (13. November 2010)

*AW: Spiel lässt sich nicht installieren*

Also gut ich versuche es Übersichtlich zu schreiben

Zuerst mal mein Sytem habe eine Workstation bestehen aus einer AGP Ati Radeon HD 4670+ palit glaube ich es.
Mein prozessor sind zwei einzelne Intel Xeon Prozessor deren namen ich nicht weis.
Ein Noname 500 Watt Netzteil.Einseitige DDR Arbeitsspeicher pc 400 soweit ich weis mit Timing 2-2-2,5 die 2x1 + 2x 256 Mb Groß sind.
Und ein Samsung Syncmaster 24 " Monitor 16/10

So nun mein Porblem,
Zuerst zuerst veruschte ich World in Conflict,da ich die Complett edition habe zu installieren.Der Anfang klappte Wunderbar bis das Addon  World in Conflict Soviet Assault der Computer installieren wollte.In dem ich im Menü auf Installieren klickte,er startete die Installation und wollte mir weis machen ich hätte es schon bereits installiert habe und schlug mir vor ich solls deinstallieren.Da ging ich davon aus er habe es schon installiert und brach diese darauf hin ab.

Danach startet es das spiel automatisch und es kam nur World in Conflict ohne ein Menü nix.Wir gingen davon aus das wr uns im spiel sehen würden doch nix war.Dann startet ich die Installation nochmal und er machte mir wieder weis das es bereits auf meinem Pc ist,ich hatte es vorher noch nie drauf kappt und habe ein frisch installiertes Windows Xp.Habe auch ein langsames No name DVD laufwerk.Habe und das weis ich die Temberaturen mal gesehen unter last CPU bei 50 und GPU bei 60 Grad.Mainboard war denk ich bei 54 Grad gewesen unter last.


Weis daher nicht weiter weil ich den Grud nicht weis und werde es deintsallieren und ganz neu installieren und schauen was es bringt,gehe davon aus das das spiel die ati nicht unterstüzt weis aber nichts habe also keine ahnung,vielelicht kannst es ja jetzt lesen.Hoffe auf deine antwort!


----------



## NuTSkuL (13. November 2010)

*AW: Spiel lässt sich nicht installieren*

ich versuche mich mal nich aufzuregen...auch wenns schwer fällt
nur mal ne frage: der deutschen sprache bist du aber mächtig?

am besten komplett runter; alle möglichen treiber neu machen; neu installieren und hoffen, dass es geht.
obwohl ich nich viel hoffnung habe, da die hardware zu schwach zu sein scheint. genuaos kann es auch an den rams liegen, da dies eine sehr skurrile kombination haben.

tipps:
1. wenn du ein problem hast versuch alle daten über dein system zu benennen. das du rams und ne cpu hast is ja schön, aber n par mehr daten wären nich schlecht.
2. ich schätz bei deinem monitor, das soll 16:10 heissen.
3. bitte in deutschen sätzen schreiben. kein ghetto-slang oder was das sein soll.


----------



## DBGTKING (15. November 2010)

*AW: Spiel lässt sich nicht installieren*

Hmm ich konnte es auf einmal instalieren seid dem ich Hypertrading deaktiviert habe.Jetzt spiele ich zwar mit 2 Einzelnen Kernern aber egal


----------



## Azrael_SEt (16. November 2010)

*AW: Spiel lässt sich nicht installieren*



NuTSkuL schrieb:


> ich versuche mich mal nich aufzuregen...auch wenns schwer fällt
> nur mal ne frage: der deutschen sprache bist du aber mächtig?



Klingt eher wie durch den google-Übersetzer gejagt.
Kein Wunder das ihm da keiner helfen kann, versteht eh keiner was er will.


----------



## DBGTKING (17. November 2010)

*AW: Spiel lässt sich nicht installieren*



Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Klingt eher wie durch den google-Übersetzer gejagt.
> Kein Wunder das ihm da keiner helfen kann, versteht eh keiner was er will.



Falsch das tue ich nicht,ich bin wirklich nicht so gut.Darum kann ich auch kein Roman schreiben.In der Schule hieß es bei mir immer Satzbau Fehler und macht keinen SInn und so was.Aber das tut zu dem Thema nichts zur Sache,das ist hier Fehl am Platz.

Ich wollte es nur nicht auf mich sitzen lassen das ihr jetzt behauptet das ich das durch Goolge jage.Immer diese Kritiker.Ich habe ja auch nie behauptet das ich ne gute Rechtschreibung habe oder!


----------



## Wincenty (17. November 2010)

*AW: Spiel lässt sich nicht installieren*



DBGTKING schrieb:


> Falsch das tue ich nicht,ich bin wirklich nicht so gut.Darum kann ich auch kein Roman schreiben.In der Schule hieß es bei mir immer Satzbau Fehler und macht keinen SInn und so was.Aber das tut zu dem Thema nichts zur Sache,das ist hier Fehl am Platz.
> 
> Ich wollte es nur nicht auf mich sitzen lassen das ihr jetzt behauptet das ich das durch Goolge jage.Immer diese Kritiker.Ich habe ja auch nie behauptet das ich ne gute Rechtschreibung habe oder!



Das behauptet keiner, man sollte am besten, wenn mein ein Problem lösen will, erstmal tief durchatmen und für Ruhe sorgen Stress bringt außer Fehler und mehr Stress agr nix.
Also nachdem man sich beruhigt hat, sollte man versuchen erst mal zu googeln ob nicht bereits solche Probleme andere hatten, falls nicht, dann geht man ins Forum.
Nun sollte man ganz ruhig das System nennen, mit allen möglichen Infos, für CPU und Graka und eventuell anderen Sachen: Drücke WindowsTaste+Pause, dann gehst du zum Reiter Hardware und dann in den Gerätemanager. Dort ist eine Auflistung verschiedener Komponenten, wenn du den Prozessor öffnest, dann siehst du den Namen und die Anzahl der Kerne (ob virtuelle mitgezählt werden weiß ich nicht, da ich bis dato keine CPU mit sowas hatte)

Nun nach Nennung des Systems sollte man so genau wie möglich aber sachlich das Problem beschreiben. Wenn du ein Crash hast oder Bluescreen, dann kannst du die Fehlermeldung auch posten.
Die Fehlermeldung findet man so:
Rechtsklick auf Arbeitsplatz -> Verwalten -> Ereignisanzeige -> Anwendung
Dort sollte nun links die Fehlermeldung sein.



In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft und Geduld ist eine Tugend.


----------

